# Jap Show RWYB Class A win :D



## ShaggyR32GTR (Feb 29, 2008)

Finally got my baby out on the strip and managed to win RWYB class A. Well happy with the results as i've only been driving the car since last wednesday. 

Would like to give a BIG shout to TR Racing for providing me with trackside support, really apreciate all yr help, wouldn't of been possible without the time and effort you guys have put into me and the car. BIG THANKS AGAIN :thumbsup:

Oh as for times best run of the weekend was 10.27 @ 144mph. Bring on TOTB hopefully be able to run more boost and get into the 9's. :clap:


----------



## Chilli (Jul 16, 2007)

ShaggyR32GTR said:


> Well happy with the results as i've only been driving the car since last wednesday.


Crikey Lol! -that's bloody good going mate, well done


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

Awesome time mate well done! 

proper gutted I couldn’t come up with the rest of the cowboys 

Roll on the 9's :thumbsup:

Ozz


----------



## ShaggyR32GTR (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks for the replys peeps. 
Well happy with the results, theres plenty more in the old girl for sure so fingers crossed well get a 9 soon :clap:

Cheers Ozz, would of been good to see the car You sold me spankin down the quater but theres plenty more where that came from lol. Big shout to you for sourcing me a beast of a motor. :thumbsup:


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Well done Shaggy - keep the diet of VP Import going mate :smokin::smokin:


----------



## Tune-R (May 26, 2006)

Well done mate, great times, ecspecailly as youve only been driving the car a few days.

Ricky


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Well done Shaggy:clap::clap::clap:

Respect:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Mick.


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

I was at Japshow with Bigchris350 and we were there, well done bud, considering you have had the car only a short time, hats of to you.


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Awesome result for 1st time out - well done :smokin:


----------



## ShaggyR32GTR (Feb 29, 2008)

Cheers for the replys peeps, really happy with the results so far  

Bring on the 9's hopefully by end of the year, the old girls got plenty more in her, just needs a few more tweeks and then we can up the boost to 2.5 bar  . Then the dodgy driver needs a bit more seat time to get the good times in lol. Thanks again for the replys :thumbsup:


----------



## Rick C (May 24, 2005)

ShaggyR32GTR said:


> Cheers for the replys peeps, really happy with the results so far
> 
> Bring on the 9's hopefully by end of the year, the old girls got plenty more in her, just needs a few more tweeks and then we can up the boost to 2.5 bar  . Then the dodgy driver needs a bit more seat time to get the good times in lol. Thanks again for the replys :thumbsup:


There's a nice pic here: JapShow - 2009 Photo

and here: JapShow - 2009 Photo

Well done, with times like that you should consider putting the car into the HKS series. Have a word with ATCO or Blue34 and they can show you what you might need to do to make your car eligible if you are interested.


----------



## ShaggyR32GTR (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi Rick

Thanks for that matey, those pics are cool  

I'd love to have a go in HKS series next year but think i'd have to do quite a bit to the car to be able to compete. 
I'll have a word with Atco or Blue34 soon to find out how much money i'm gonna need lol 

Cheers 

Rob :thumbsup:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

ShaggyR32GTR said:


> Hi Rick
> 
> Thanks for that matey, those pics are cool
> 
> ...


Save your money Shaggy and get in our PRO STREET DRAG.

Your car fits right in mate and wont cost you a penny.

Mick.


----------



## ShaggyR32GTR (Feb 29, 2008)

aha yeah true true matey, didn't think about that one Mick, cheers dude :thumbsup:
I'll check the PRO STREET web site out for dates etc and book them off wk 
Thanks mate :smokin:

Rob


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Fantastic! well done great to see you run on Sunday. 

For the HKS series you'd need a half cage (down to 10s) a harness a helmet and some fire gear, plus a 35quid RAC license - if you'd been in the series this weekend you could easily have been in the final and maybe even taken the win and 500 quid as I think Johnny had some trouble shifting in the final bye run.

You'd have had free entry tickets free entry to the official MSA round, no queuing and would have been in the TV series...

Pro Street is good fun, not knocking it I've entered a few rounds myself but HKS Series is the real thing.


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

oh mick - leave the poor lad alone 
Be nice to see a TR car compete in a decent comp series instead of lining up as & when , taking all day as far as lights & reactions go & then claiming to be a guru :blahblah:

HKS free to enter, free tickets on the gate & prize money if you get to the finals etc :thumbsup:




m6beg said:


> Save your money Shaggy and get in our PRO STREET DRAG.
> 
> Your car fits right in mate and wont cost you a penny.
> 
> Mick.


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Well finally after lots or talk 

My car is in robinsons on sat at last, i cant wait to run in the hks series.

Admittedly though, if it wasnt for wanting the cage and extras for time attack as well i wouldnt have made the move. Something has to give IMO, its just too much money for most people to run exclusively at the HKS rounds where they can run elsewhere.
Its a grey area thats been covered and discussed loads of time before and probably doesnt need to be covered again...
I have to say though, since the rules were pushed the series is looking lacking atm..

I suppose i can use mark as my pacemaker to try and go faster.

Shaggys car already has a cage so its half way there...

Rob


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Nice one Rob 
look forward to seeing you out there :smokin:


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Cant wait

R.


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Good man! So do you think you'll be there for Rotorstock? 

Andy Robinson's work is very good, good choice.

The HKS series needs more entrants for sure so this is great news.

Shakey + Pod is good for everyone.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

Well the car is going in for about two weeks for the bits i am getting done, then i have to get the car painted. Then i have to refit the car (changing dry sump tank location) boot mounted rads almost done...

My priority atm is TOTB tbh, if i get out before then its a bonus.

Rob on Lambs laptop.



blue34 said:


> Good man! So do you think you'll be there for Rotorstock?
> 
> Andy Robinson's work is very good, good choice.
> 
> ...


----------

